# Indian spices



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked previously but where can I get Indian spices in Spain please anyone?
Mail order to India / UK seems, at the moment, to be my only option.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

You can find things like cumin, curry powder, ginger and coriander, but I've always brought things like turmeric, fenugreek, cloves, curry leaves, garam masala, mustard seeds, etc over from the UK.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

You don't say where you are or will be.

Inland, little chance except maybe an expat market. On the coast there are loads of Indian and Chinese shops where you can get just about anything.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Gibraltar if you are anywhere near.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Chopera said:


> You can find things like cumin, curry powder, ginger and coriander, but I've always brought things like turmeric, fenugreek, cloves, curry leaves, garam masala, mustard seeds, etc over from the UK.


El corte ingles sells cumin, curry powder, ginger, coriander, turmeric and cloves.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I bring mine back from Birmingham in bulk, if you are anywhere near me I have lots if you want some.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When we go to Madrid we always go to one of the many Asian grocery stores in the Lavapies area to stock up. There is also a good one on Av. Cardenal Benlloch in Valencia city, and one on Av. Kansas City in Sevilla.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

FaFa foods in Fuengirola (close to Specsavers) has everything you could ever want or need - Indian, Japanese, Chinese, Thai etc.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

thrax said:


> FaFa foods in Fuengirola (close to Specsavers) has everything you could ever want or need - Indian, Japanese, Chinese, Thai etc.


There is another shop in Fuengirola, it's 50 M past the National Police Station going towards Marbella, (with possible free parking in front) which according to my Filipino wife, carry a wider selection of Filipino and Chinese foods


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Spices of India | Free Delivery will post to Spain but charge. 

When I have come across Indian ingredients in Spain they've been very expensive so I'd guess that if you put a good order together you'll save money, £15.95 to Spain on orders over £35 and under 30kg in weight.

Heat & Eat Microwave (RTE) Vegetable Curries the boil in the bag meals are pretty good and well worth having a few in the pantry for a quick meal.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

FaFa foods are about the same or cheaper than UK - we go once or twice a year and stock up... but they do sell some unusual spices that I found hard to get in UK so I think they are very good. Their website sucks, however...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

thrax said:


> FaFa foods .................. Their website sucks, however...


I'll tell my mate who owns the shop !


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

larryzx said:


> I'll tell my mate who owns the shop !


I've already told him!! Nice guy - I think he likes us as we send many people to his shop!!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

thrax said:


> I've already told him!! Nice guy - I think he likes us as we send many people to his shop!!


The owner does not work in the shop and has never 'been at the customer interface.' I think you will have spoken to the very pleasant manager,


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We usually use "The Spiceworks" in the UK and buy in bulk.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I just tried to go to the website but got the Server's default page.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

larryzx said:


> The owner does not work in the shop and has never 'been at the customer interface.' I think you will have spoken to the very pleasant manager,


The he fibbed!! But yes he is very pleasant. But the website still sucks...


----------



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

Many thanks everyone for all the advise.
Much appreciated!


----------

